# ladies, can you help?



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi ladies, newbie here!
Planning to move to dubai early 09 with husbands job, so i'm looking for one too! Im a trained beauty therapist with senior spa experience.
Im wondering if any of you go to any english run/ owned salons that would be looking to employ an english therapist with experience. I have heard that most salons employ Filipino staff and that uae nationals require different treatments from that of us english ladies! 
Other than that could you recommend any english based recruitment agencies, for prehapes a job in an office/ airline/ travel/ real estate.....as you can see im open to offers!


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

bex said:


> Hi ladies, newbie here!
> Planning to move to dubai early 09 with husbands job, so i'm looking for one too! Im a trained beauty therapist with senior spa experience.
> Im wondering if any of you go to any english run/ owned salons that would be looking to employ an english therapist with experience. I have heard that most salons employ Filipino staff and that uae nationals require different treatments from that of us english ladies!
> Other than that could you recommend any english based recruitment agencies, for prehapes a job in an office/ airline/ travel/ real estate.....as you can see im open to offers!


I would try all the hotels in Dubai, I am sure you will find something. In JBR there are quite a few beauty salons too, look at JBR Community • Index page . You can even post that you are looking for a job there. Good luck!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i know a few people who work at real estate companys, they always looking for decent people....
airlines? erm... nope
plenty of office jobs!


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Thankyou both for your messages  stevieboy could you recommend any company to email for real estate jobs, i think im pretty decent?!  
Is it best to email and try to find work before leaving the uk or am i best to wait until i arrive??? thanks again x


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

pm me and i will let you know...

its best to try before you come...


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks stevie! what does pm you mean??? sorry its a blonde thing!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bex said:


> thanks stevie! what does pm you mean??? sorry its a blonde thing!



It means send a Private Message! You will need to have made 5 posts before you can use the facility though!


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks maz, just learning about this forum, so used to facebook any thing other is just plain confusing!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

facebook is like the new bible hey


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

sure is stevieboy, so much easier than the forum, starting to get the hang of it now!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

There are a few of us off this Forum who belong to a Facebook Group. If you require details, let me know and I'll PM you.


----------

